# Judo, plus Ju Jitsu



## luigi_m_ (Mar 26, 2006)

I am moving to university in October, and would like to start Ju Jitsu. Can someone give me a jist of the different varietes, and how my training in Judo would be of use to me?


----------



## green meanie (Mar 26, 2006)

There are far too many different styles of Ju Jitsu to try to list them all the differences between them. Have you looked to see what styles are going to be available at college to narrow the list down a bit?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 26, 2006)

Your Judo training will be of immense value.  A lot of the waza are the same, plus you'll have a headstart in ukemi and upsetting uke's balance.


----------



## luigi_m_ (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm not too sure which schools they have down there, but I'll find out. Is there much in the way of falls in Ju Jitsu? I've just always had this idea that it was all just holds and strangles, but I have never seen any Ju Jitsu before, so I really don't know.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 26, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> There are far too many different styles of Ju Jitsu to try to list them all the differences between them. Have you looked to see what styles are going to be available at college to narrow the list down a bit?


I'm sure that's the case as with many arts, but to carry the same name, would it be reasonable to assume they have common characteristics throughout? And can you (or anyone else) give a general overview of what those would be? Ya know, generally speaking, what can you expect.

Thanks,


----------



## green meanie (Mar 26, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I'm sure that's the case as with many arts, but to carry the same name, would it be reasonable to assume they have common characteristics throughout? And can you (or anyone else) give a general overview of what those would be? Ya know, generally speaking, what can you expect. Thanks,


 
It can be a little hard sometimes when it comes to Ju Jitsu. Ju Jitsu has such a broad base... striking & kicking, joint manipulation, throws & groundwork... I've seen Ju Jitsu that was so predominately strike and kick oriented it could have been mistaken for a style of karate while other styles of Ju Jitsu practice little or no striking at all. I've seen Ju Jitsu look and trained in a traditional manner and Ju Jitsu that looked looked and trained like an MMA school. My suggestion would be to see what might be available and shop around for a style that seems best suited for you and what you're looking for in a martial art.


----------



## luigi_m_ (Mar 28, 2006)

I never realised there was kicking and punching in Ju Jitsu as well. That sounds right up my alley, as I would like to train with an art that deals with striking and grappling. I'll find out what schools are down there, but it seems to be dominated by Wing Chun where I'm going, which is of no interest to me...


----------

